# Rock Shox Domain 302 coil 180mm 1.5" Zoll Weiss NEU



## Bonanza-Rider (3. Mai 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Domain...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3eff68b1f3


----------

